

Ask HN:  When you sell a server-based iPhone app, how long should it work for? - amichail

How long are you expected to keep the server-side working?<p>What if the app is still functional but with reduced functionality without the server-side working properly?
======
ujjwalg
I would say it depends upon what is it for, how much you sold it for and what
claims you made when you sold it to the customer.

We are lining up server side apps for test preparation. If we ever stop server
side, we will stop selling the app 3 months prior to server halt, post a
notice about the same and boom.

~~~
frossie
_what claims you made when you sold it to the customer_

Very important this one.

I think it also heavily depends on whether the mobile app and the server side
are complinentary, inter-dependent, or redundant.

For example if your web service was a way of managing say, your stamp
collection and your app was just a way to browse it offline; that would be a
lot worse than if your app was a standalone game, and the server side was just
a way for people to list their high scores in public.

But, obviously some people are going to be mad anyway, since they had some
expectations that you will no longer be meeting.

~~~
whughes
If you want to ensure better degradation, you could upgrade your app to be
more usable without the server. Drawing on your stamp example, you might add
client-side stamp storage and backup features. If the server goes offline,
then you could even continue selling your app that way. I would not implement
those features too early, though, since obviously you don't want to
cannibalize the rest of your service.

~~~
ujjwalg
this is exactly what we are doing. we are updating our app through server side
but will keep all the files on the iPhone itself.

------
rubinelli
Can't you just use a subscription model? Give the customer a certain time
(say, three months or one year) and start charging after that. This way, they
won't feel as if you are taking something away from them when you pull the
plug, and the service may actually be able to go on with this extra revenue
alone.

------
gojomo
Set expectations fairly. Ensure degradation when server goes away is
understandable. (For example, maintain a 'discontinued' message at a more-
permanent URL as a fallback.)

